# Only see a few dogs? Adjust display options.



## Chris Atkinson

There are lots of great stud ads here.

If you can only see a few posts, please adjust your display options.

To do this, scroll to the bottom of the page where it says "display options" and change the setting in the "From the" field to indicate "From the beginning".

This will show all stud dog ads that exist on the Stud classifieds section.


----------

